

Ask HN: Please review Wordey - Remembrance dictionary - kp812
http://www.wordey.com

======
kalendae
really really loved the super simple interface. got what it did instantly and
love the idea also. but i am not able to update my email, i keep putting it in
but it's still 'none'.

also i am personally not really trying to increase my vocabulary, can i use it
to help like memorize/internalize just general ideas? for instance after
reading something recently i want to memorize/internalize a few one liners. i
tend to read things, really agree with it, but forget it after a while. or
like if i do something stupid coding/process wise i wanna remember cuz after
the pain fades sometimes i forget. do those things also work with the
memorization algorithm?

~~~
kp812
The email update should work now if you log out, then back in again. That's a
great idea about memorizing other things. Thanks, I'll see how that feature
might integrate, while not making things confusing.

